

Like a tablet but on your skin - wavesum
http://www.cicret.com/

======
wavesum
Seems hoaxy to me. I reckon that kind of projection angles, and using sking
instead of white projection canvas, would need a lot more juice than what you
could store in a bracelet battery... Even if you could cram a projector into
that size.

~~~
mattezell
Agreed. This is picking up the shares on Facebook, that's for sure. I just
don't belive the tech is here - yet. I don't think it's far off, but the
biggest names in tech (largest R&D budgets on the planet) can't give me these
features in a 3x5x.25 inch package that will last even a 24hr stint
(ex:Samsung Galaxy S5)... so with that in mind (call my cynical),I just have a
hard time believing the guys with a pulled indiegigo and a WordPress site
asking for (free as in beer)donations are going to be the ones who bring the
game changer to us. Here's to hoping I have to eat my hat.

